# Sedu vs. Chi?



## jaseyraee (Dec 23, 2009)

i've been looking into getting a new flat iron for a while now, and I've narrowed down my choices to either a Sedu or a Chi. I was wondering if you guys could help me decide which one to pick.  I have long, kinda wavy hair that is normal in texture but there's a LOT of it.  And it gets kinda frizzy.

so basically, which one would be better for my hair?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 24, 2009)

I LOVE my sedu. I can't reccomend it enough. I have really long hair and one thing I love about it is the larger plates, it takes so much less time to do my hair than with a thin flatiron(which all chis are a 1" plate size) I think mines 1.5" and its perfect for long hair. Check out folica.com if you look at the sedu theres images people sent in from using it, and that was a major deciding factor when I first bought mine it helped alot. Hope this helps


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 24, 2009)

^  I love love love my sedu too.  I had the same one for 6 years now and it's still going strong!  I had thick hair down to my butt, and it straightened my hair in 15 mintues.  I use biosilk and sevens (by tigi) heat defender to prevent damage.


----------



## jazmatazz (Dec 24, 2009)

Another vote for Sedu flatirons! Wow, I love mine to pieces, it works very well and fast. Also purchased from folica.com


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 24, 2009)

I have 2 sedu's. One at my station & one for me at home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love them & recommend them to my clients.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a CHI, and it works pretty well...but mine broke so now my sister gave me her CHI. I haven't tried the Sedu but I am thinking of investing in a wet-to-dry straighter, like Remington Wet 2 Straightener because I wash my hair in the morning. The CHI does the job, but it's not wonderful, and after a few years it stops working well.


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 11, 2010)

Another vote for Sedu! I've had mine for about five years. My hair is long enough that I can sit on it and it takes me under 10 minutes to completely straighten my hair. Plus it heats up within seconds, which is great.


----------

